# Banning Members?



## Captain Ahab (Apr 3, 2011)

*Banning Members?*

I am for it


Especially *BassAddict* - he is super mean to me

Anyone else?


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 3, 2011)

I nominate Ahab, while I am mean to only him he is mean to everybody!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 3, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> I nominate Ahab, while I am mean to only him he is mean to everybody!!!




See - exactly what I am saying - just plain ole Mean* BassAddict*


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 3, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > I nominate Ahab, while I am mean to only him he is mean to everybody!!!
> ...


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 3, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > BassAddict said:
> ...



HA!


----------



## redbug (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, everyone knows my thoughts on this subject.........


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 3, 2011)

redbug said:


> Well, everyone knows my thoughts on this subject.........



hummmmm, Mr.bug, I'm not familiar with your thoughts??? Care to elaborate???? 

As for me, I gotta say, it took forever to get Popeye's Sharpie from Ahab.... and I never did get my overnight pizza delivery from BassAddict....... so, I'm all for kicking both their a**s out    

Me and Popeye can share all the deep dish Chicago pizza ourselves


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 3, 2011)

FishingCop said:


> redbug said:
> 
> 
> > Well, everyone knows my thoughts on this subject.........
> ...




To be fair - YOU DID get the sharpie

So I get one more point then evil BassAddict


BA gets the boot

I will remain on double secret probation


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 3, 2011)

I am making a poll!


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 3, 2011)

To be fair - YOU DID get the sharpie

So I get one more point then evil BassAddict


BA gets the boot

I will remain on double secret probation[/quote]

So I get one more point then evil BassAddict


Yes Capt, you are correct - I FINALLY did get the Sharpie - you are redeemed... temporarily....

But, BA is in DEEP sh*t cause I never got the DEEP DISH pizza ?????   :twisted:


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 3, 2011)

Just remember while I offer the site worms Ahab offers nothing more than useless posts and abuse! So members should write in and vote to ban Ahab since he setup an unfair poll!!!!!


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 3, 2011)

Is there a place for a write-in vote???????

I'm not going to vote until I confer with Popeye - plus, us Yankees near Chicago get to "vote early AND vote often" so, after I confer with Popeye, I'll make my early and many votes


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 3, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> Just remember while I offer the site worms Ahab offers nothing more than useless posts and abuse! So members should write in and vote to ban Ahab since he setup an unfair poll!!!!!




Hold your horses there Mr. 'sippi - I clearly recall that I had to purchase those worms from you for a give away contest wherein I offered your baits as a prize.


AND, a vote against BassAddict is a vote for.............................FREDOM! (like freedom for Fred)


----------



## Jim (Apr 3, 2011)

guys bored today?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 3, 2011)

Jim said:


> guys bored today?



Not anymore!

He started it

I blame Fishcop - he is an instigationior


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 3, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > guys bored today?
> ...



ha, typical Capt. blame someone else --- look at the first post - Capt. started this thread by indicating he was in favor of banning members and nominated BA to be the first to be kicked out....... 

Now, he's calling me an instigator and said "he started it" - who is "he"???? Not BA, not me, but clearly Capt Ahab started it -- -BTW you all know he is really "Esquired" in disguise, right????    (ha, and Popeye is really :Flounderhead59" in disguise too 

oh yeah, one more thing - quit calling me Fishcop - you too lazy to type the whole name - "Fishingcop" ?????

Hi Jim, yep, we're bored today


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 3, 2011)

I am pretty laz - (see I left off the "y" for comical effect).

From now on you are just "FC"


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 3, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> I am pretty laz - (see I left off the "y" for comical effect).
> 
> From now on you are just "FC"



FC, AC, DC, IC, UC, BC, JC, KC, MC, PC, QC, RC, VC................ whatever, it all works for me


----------



## redbug (Apr 3, 2011)

now do you see what i mean it is very clear why i feel the way I do...


----------



## bailey86 (Apr 3, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> Just remember while I offer the site worms Ahab offers nothing more than useless posts and abuse! So members should write in and vote to ban Ahab since he setup an unfair poll!!!!!


 

:? free to all members but ahab =D> =D> i vote he stays


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 3, 2011)

bailey86 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Just remember while I offer the site worms Ahab offers nothing more than useless posts and abuse! So members should write in and vote to ban Ahab since he setup an unfair poll!!!!!
> ...



Free worms from BA??? I'm in, I'm in... Capt's gone  And, if he'll send me that pizza, BA becomes a life member


----------



## redbug (Apr 3, 2011)

I had a dream!!!!!! 
I am thinking maybe something like.....


WORM WEDNESDAY


----------



## Trcothorn (Apr 3, 2011)

i seem to recall ahab telling me i won a free boat which i never received so ban him please


----------



## DocWatson (Apr 4, 2011)

The one response that we all would like to use is not available as an answer in the poll.....
Ban them BOTH !!!!! :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 4, 2011)

FishingCop said:


> Is there a place for a write-in vote???????


Yes, just write ban Ahab in your comments



Captain Ahab said:


> Hold your horses there Mr. 'sippi - I clearly recall that I had to purchase those worms from you for a give away contest wherein I offered your baits as a prize.


What contest? What worms? the ones I said i wouldnt pour again?



bailey86 said:


> :? free to all members but ahab =D> =D> i vote he stays


Hehehe I charge Ahab double!



FishingCop said:


> Free worms from BA??? I'm in, I'm in... Capt's gone  And, if he'll send me that pizza, BA becomes a life member


:-k Wonder how much itll cost me to offer a bag a vote :LOL2: 



redbug said:


> I had a dream!!!!!!
> I am thinking maybe something like.....
> 
> 
> WORM WEDNESDAY


im listening  



Trcothorn said:


> i seem to recall ahab telling me i won a free boat which i never received so ban him please


Smart man!


And which members chose "ban me yesterday' NO WORMS FOR YOU!!!!! Also all ban Ahab supporters are urged to add my ban ahab smiley to their signature hosted at https://www.jdbaits.com/banahab.gif
thanks!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 4, 2011)

I added mine!


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Apr 4, 2011)

This thread was entertaining, but bored on a Sunday? :-k


----------



## poolie (Apr 4, 2011)

Being aware of his reputation as a trouble maker, I still think we should keep BA around. He cooks a mean looking pizza.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't think I want to ban any of you.....This thread has brightened my day. (Goes to show how crappy my day has been!)

However....neither of you can post in any other thread except this one from here on out. :LOL2:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Apr 4, 2011)

No vote from me. I'm like the Swiss on this one,NEUTRAL. So, does that mean I get worms from both of you?


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 4, 2011)

S&MFISH said:


> So, does that mean I get worms from both of you?



Believe me the type of worms Ahab has you DO NOT want!!!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Apr 4, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> S&MFISH said:
> 
> 
> > So, does that mean I get worms from both of you?
> ...




I'll take your word for it,and retract my last question.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 4, 2011)

So far there are 7 votes to Ban BassAddict 0 for Ahab (I guess the write in campaign does not work for illiterates??) 

Where is Popeye - his vote will decide everything


----------



## lbursell (Apr 4, 2011)

I would have voted, but when I looked at the poll options, I find myself in a quandary of ignorance. I have to ask myself, what is the duration of "3 dyas" ? And, dang it, I found a leak in my boat today!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 4, 2011)

lbursell said:


> I would have voted, but when I looked at the poll options, I find myself in a quandary of ignorance. I have to ask myself, what is the duration of "3 dyas" ? And, dang it, I found a leak in my boat today!



Vote early vote often

a *"dyas"* is a nautical term - it is 1/3 a fortnight divided by a rymba 


Here it is in a sentance:


'We sailed 'er night a dyas and a half afore the stench of the BassAddict overtook even the least sensitive of the sailor's nose and all aboard periwigged in great agony"


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 4, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> So far there are 7 votes to Ban BassAddict 0 for Ahab (I guess the write in campaign does not work for illiterates??)
> 
> Where is Popeye - his vote will decide everything



A fairer poll would generate more accurate results, people like the anonymity of the secrete ballot. Its more personal with the write ballot (which makes me wonder why redbug hasent voted?)


----------



## lswoody (Apr 4, 2011)

Jim said:


> guys bored today?



They were!!!!! :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 4, 2011)

lswoody said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > guys bored today?
> ...




:LOL2: :LOL2: Still are!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 6, 2011)

No popeye vote?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 11, 2011)

8-0 in favor of banning BassAddict

The People Have Spoken



C-ya bassbaby


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 11, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> 8-0 in favor of banning BassAddict
> 
> The People Have Spoken
> 
> ...



No Popeye vote, no banning! Sry Davey 8)


----------



## bcritch (Apr 11, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> 8-0 in favor of banning BassAddict
> 
> The People Have Spoken
> 
> ...



I always liked BA. He bought me breakfast one morning in NJ. I'm gonna miss him.....


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 11, 2011)

Where is Popeye?????????????? We need his wisdom on this issue........

"Oh my Popeye, to me you are so wonderful, Oh my Popeye, to me you are so good....." Eddie Fisher, 1954

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y04seHfYLAA


Oh, wait, it's "Papa", not Popeye ------------- never-mind.......


----------



## Hanr3 (Apr 11, 2011)

Banning, is this anything like waterboarding?

IF so, ban em all. :mrgreen:


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 11, 2011)

Hanr3 said:


> Banning, is this anything like waterboarding?
> 
> IF so, ban em all. :mrgreen:



If I can have a choice between waterboarding and banishment from TB ill take the waterboarding. Being banned from TB should be outlawed and is considered cruel and unusual punishment!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 12, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> If I can have a choice between waterboarding and banishment from TB ill take the waterboarding.




Man are we gonna have a fun road trip to Mass. this spring. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Andy (Apr 13, 2011)

LMAO... 

I think Cap'n and BA is whats causing global warming. It seems global warming is being blamed on everything else so why not...


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 13, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > If I can have a choice between waterboarding and banishment from TB ill take the waterboarding.
> ...



Please, if anyone from TB dosent hear from me after may 16th contact the authorities! [-o< [-o< 



Andy said:


> LMAO...
> 
> I think Cap'n and BA is whats causing global warming. It seems global warming is being blamed on everything else so why not...



Its more Daves fault from all the toxic gas he releases!! :lol:


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 23, 2011)

Likes Hanr3's signature

'BAN AHAB YESTERDAY  '

:LOL2: thank you for your support! :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 23, 2011)

We need a few more votes


The Masses are speaking - BassAddict's days are numbered


----------



## Jim (Jun 23, 2011)

Go fishing Ahab! :LOL2:


----------



## Popeye (Jun 26, 2011)

Sorry, seemed to have missed this thread. I was weighing the pros and cons of banning one or the other. Believe me, there are many reasons to ban either one and plenty of reasons to keep them. In order to make a decision, I tossed a coin... It fell in a floor drain...


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 26, 2011)

Popeye said:


> Sorry, seemed to have missed this thread. I was weighing the pros and cons of banning one or the other. Believe me, there are many reasons to ban either one and plenty of reasons to keep them. In order to make a decision, I tossed a coin... It fell in a floor drain...



If I send you a replacement coin will you vote for me?


----------



## Popeye (Jun 27, 2011)

Would that be legal? I would have to confer with a lawyer first.


----------



## DocWatson (Jun 27, 2011)

Popeye said:


> Would that be legal? I would have to confer with a lawyer first.


That advice was from your attorney. Didn't you get his bill ??? :wink:


----------



## Popeye (Jun 27, 2011)

DocWatson said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> > Would that be legal? I would have to confer with a lawyer first.
> ...



Wonder if the value of the coin would be included in the bill?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 27, 2011)

Popeye said:


> DocWatson said:
> 
> 
> > Popeye said:
> ...




Not the actual value - I would inflate that of course


----------



## DocWatson (Jun 27, 2011)

DocWatson said:


> That advice was from your attorney. Didn't you get his bill ??? :wink:





Popeye said:


> Wonder if the value of the coin would be included in the bill?






Captain Ahab said:


> Not the actual value - I would inflate that of course


The bill or the value of the coin ?? :LOL2:


----------



## Popeye (Jun 27, 2011)

Could you inflate the value of my paycheck too? Or house???


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 27, 2011)

Popeye said:


> Could you inflate the value of my paycheck too? Or house???



YES!


But only if BassAddict is not here to bother me - I need to concentrate


----------



## Popeye (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## BassAddict (Jun 27, 2011)

Popeye said:


>



Popeye has clearly been corrupted, and his vote will not be recognized!


----------



## Popeye (Jun 27, 2011)

on the other side it reads:


----------

